# The Big Shutdown



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Was anyone here actually at sea on the day that Portishead went silent? What happened? Did they still have traffic when they pulled the plug?


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

endure said:


> Was anyone here actually at sea on the day that Portishead went silent? What happened? Did they still have traffic when they pulled the plug?


I was at GKA on that fateful day and indeed there were a couple of callsigns on the last traffic list. I did have a copy of the log of the last day, most traffic was R/T calls thanking us for our services over the years. There were 'last transmissions' on W/T, R/T and RTT at 1200, although the R/T one was marred by a faulty microphone and the R/O handling the last W/T transmission was a little overcome with emotion I think!

Will try to look back to find out the name of the last ship ever to work the station on W/T.

Larry +


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Larry. Did anyone make any recordings of the last transmissions as they did for other CRS?


----------

